# Commencal Meta TR29 vs Transition Sentinel



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

anyone ridden both? I got to try a Meta last night and I really enjoyed it (despite it being the wrong size) and I'm wondering how it would compare to a Sentinel v2. I was pretty dead-set on getting a Sentinel but I'm curious how these two compare.

J.


----------

